# Feedback on new t-shirt designs please



## rich-k- (Sep 18, 2012)

alright lads n ladies

im currently in the process off making new t-shirts for my gym and i wanna get a fair few different ones on sale! come up with this logo so far, what do you make of it? 

the tops and hoodies are black


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I actually quite like that. Will you sell them online?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Why was the poor gorilla all chained up?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Like the gorilla, what about some UKM ones?


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Quite like it!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

How about this one for the welshies


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

excellent t shirt pal, but wording a little too large. really impressive otherwise.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

scrap that last comment, I think it's the font that doesn't work. great design though.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Get a UK Muscle one and I will buy - Size xxs Nom Sayin?!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

FreshPrince88 said:


> Get a UK Muscle one and I will buy - Size xxs Nom Sayin?!


It won't be long before genunie UK-M ones are for sale. Can't wait


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Katy said:


> It won't be long before genunie UK-M ones are for sale. Can't wait


Will you have them for sale before Crimbo?

Put me down for two then plz. :bounce:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Will you have them for sale before Crimbo?
> 
> Put me down for two then plz. :bounce:


I'm not sure. We started the process at the begining of the year but then Lorian committed to a project that turned out to be rediculous in terms of time needed. But it's pretty much been completed today! :bounce: (it's quite a celebratory moment for us!) Top of his list is UK-M now  I think the first thing he's going to do is sort the ecommerce site out first. Christmas could be ambitious but you never know!


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Katy said:


> It won't be long before genunie UK-M ones are for sale. Can't wait


only t shirts?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> only t shirts?


Ask @Katy nicely & I'm sure she'll get a UKM Thong made just for you....in pink too!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> only t shirts?


Nope, there'll be a variety of things 



latblaster said:


> Ask @Katy nicely & I'm sure she'll get a UKM Thong made just for you....in pink too!


I probably will get myself a UK-M thong and take an avi pic with it on


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Love it, get printing them


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Katy said:


> Nope, there'll be a variety of things
> 
> I probably will get myself a UK-M thong and take an avi pic with it on


Now theres an idea...uk-m calendar  ...if you do january I'll model the UK-M mankini for February?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Katy said:


> It won't be long before genunie UK-M ones are for sale. Can't wait


Kinda glad they have being delayed, i might actually be big enough to wear something with the word muscle on by the time they are out.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Katy said:


> I probably will get myself a UK-M thong and take an avi pic with it on


Me too:whistling:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I was actually going to start a thread asking about getting a UK-M t shirt....cool cant wait til they out...book me one for definate


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

JusNoGood said:


> Now theres an idea...uk-m calendar  ...if you do january I'll model the UK-M mankini for February?


My belly is so big I'd need all three summer months to myself.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Katy said:


> Nope, there'll be a variety of things
> 
> I probably will get myself a UK-M thong and take an avi pic with it on


Pleeeeeeeeaaaase!!!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Love the graphic. I think the font's a bit 80s though.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Katy said:


> Nope, there'll be a variety of things
> 
> I probably will get myself a UK-M thong and take an avi pic with it on


Woiiiii


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> My belly is so big I'd need all three summer months to myself.


3 summer months! Where do you live?!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Seriously, would a UKM calendar be financially viable; it'd be a right larf too.

Perhaps GymGym or Jonny Lee could make a comeback for the first month? Or a 'fool of the month' section?


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

It looks cool ! did you think about logo in white ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JusNoGood said:


> Now theres an idea...uk-m calendar  ...if you do january I'll model the UK-M mankini for February?


I'm not sure many members would want pics of all the beefy UK-M BB'ers plastered on their walls!



BigTrev said:


> I was actually going to start a thread asking about getting a UK-M t shirt....cool cant wait til they out...book me one for definate


If you had I'd have probably deleted it...it gets asked again and again which gets tiring.



latblaster said:


> Pleeeeeeeeaaaase!!!


There's no need to beg .. I'm being serious


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

We could have a ladies calendar???? :bounce:


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> My belly is so big I'd need all three summer months to myself.


Nah man, you get December...Santa Claus


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

latblaster said:


> We could have a ladies calendar???? :bounce:


 :thumbup1: :drool:


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

rich-k- said:


> alright lads n ladies
> 
> im currently in the process off making new t-shirts for my gym and i wanna get a fair few different ones on sale! come up with this logo so far, what do you make of it?
> 
> the tops and hoodies are black


Cool image, did you design that yourself?

If I could, I would but we've had some t-shirts designed on 99designs. Great site and worth the money if you're getting high volumes.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Why was the poor gorilla all chained up?


Cause he was a cheeky monkey :rolleye:


----------



## rich-k- (Sep 18, 2012)

whats the crack with the UK muscle shirts? I would sell them online yeah, Especially if the demand was high enough  But all designs are custom made yeah so we can just go back and alter them our selves! Im going to have quite a fair few designs on the go so these are just early days! my first batch of hoodies and tees have just come in so im so exited haha! The idea behind the chains was, they resemble weakness and beind held back from you goals, as you see hes released the beast and snapped the chains! haha if that makes any sense! heres the Gym logo weve done which ill be getting made onto shirts as well


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fitted ladies tees be available?


----------



## rich-k- (Sep 18, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Fitted ladies tees be available?


Yeah i plan to get them in too because iv had a fair few girls ask me to get them  im just trying to find a decent top i like the look off


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

rich-k- said:


> Yeah i plan to get them in too because iv had a fair few girls ask me to get them  im just trying to find a decent top i like the look off


Can I have one for free


----------



## rich-k- (Sep 18, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Can I have one for free


ahaahaha cheeeky monkey!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

rich-k- said:


> ahaahaha cheeeky monkey!


Well don't ask don't get haha


----------



## rich-k- (Sep 18, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well don't ask don't get haha


ill see how generous im feeling


----------

